# Mit openfileDialog auf Netzlaufwerk zugreifen



## Kissthechief (18. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen


Ich möchte mit meiner Java Application Dateien aus dem Netzwerk bearbeiten.

Allerdings zeigt mit der openFileDialog keine Netzlaufwerke an.
Hab schon einiges gegoogled, aber nix dazu gefunden.

Wie kriege ich die Netzlaufwerke angezeigt?

Mein aktuelle Code


```
File Verzeichniss = new File("/Users/andrefritsche/Desktop/Neu");
        JFileChooser jf = new JFileChooser();
        jf.setCurrentDirectory(Verzeichniss);
         int ret = jf.showOpenDialog(new JFrame());
        if (ret == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION) {
            myFile = jf.getSelectedFile().getAbsolutePath();
            Datei_Text.setText(myFile);
```


edit: Ich arbeite auf Mac Ebene


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (18. Apr 2011)

Bei mir werden Netzlaufwerke ganz normal im FileChooser angezeigt (Windows und Linux). Werden die Laufwerk bei Dir im Wie-auch-immer-das-auf-Mac-heißen-mag-Finder-oder-so normal angezeigt? Java stützt sich eigentlich einfach auf die Informationen des File-Systems, die es vom Betriebssystem bekommt.


----------



## Kissthechief (18. Apr 2011)

Bei mir werden nur die lokalen Ordner angezeigt.

Hab jetzt mal den Einstiegspfad direkt aufs Laufwerk gelegt.
So gehts erstmal.. ist aber keine gute Lösung

Wenn ich z.bsp den Dialog öffne und in ein anderes Verzeichniss springe, ist das dann nichtmehr in der Auswahl.


----------

